
How the NSA Identified Satoshi Nakamoto - Garbage
https://medium.com/@amuse/how-the-nsa-caught-satoshi-nakamoto-868affcef595
======
gus_massa
This has been submitted multiple times in particular
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15135309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15135309)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15125348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15125348)
got some traction [I´m not sure if there is another [dead] resubmission with
more traction.]

Anyway, the takeaway of the comments is that this article is only an
speculation without proofs.

